# Rudee Inlet Parking Question:



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I was there last weeked and did'nt get the chance to talk to the parking attendant about that parking lot. Does anyone know if this is a private lot or public. If it's public parking, how much is it? I saw only few cars parked there while lots of folks waiting for a vacant metered space. 

Thanks,


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

it is public parking as for the fee not sure as it is at the ocean front but in sandbridge it was 2 for locals and 4 for turons


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Ed,*

Great!! Thanks for the info. Oh yea, thanks for your reports as well.


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

5.00 all day (till 11 I think) after 5PM its 1 dollar for vb residents. Two city lots.....one at the base of rudee bridge and the other on the ocean. Meters have instructions.....I think metered parking is free from 6-9AM. Some of the meters you can't park at after 8PM, so be careful and read the sign on em...not all the same.

Lou


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Lou,*

Great info. 5 bucks is not bad. Didn't know about them meters. Appreciate for the info....


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

after Sept 30th all those meters wont be there anyway- they take them all down for the winter and you can park for free till April 1st at metered spots - you still gotta pay to get in the lots tho,


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Thanks RACN35*

The weekend parking is $7.00 for all day. Since I didn't want the hassle of the meters, I forked the touron parking special to them

Oh by the way, there were fishes jumping out of the water chasing after baitfish. I don't think they're blues. I didn't see any silverish color on the body. It's between 10-14''. Does anyone know what they are?


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

100's of specs were in and around the bridge under pacific ave well before day break this morning- i was the ONLY one there and had the place to myself- got a few (3) spot for bait to go to damn after the race today........


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Darn,*

If I had known, I would've threw some lures. Never caught a speck before. I was too busy trying to catch them spots.


----------

